# Taco Chihuahua's website



## Taco_Pup (Mar 17, 2010)

Just done it for the hell of it, hehe. Prob going to stud him out when he's older so might come in handy then..!

http://tacochihuahua.110mb.com

Enjoy! 

Emma


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

thats great!!
well done


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wish i was clever like you,great web


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I sadly can't get it to load


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

me too wouldn't load


----------



## Taco_Pup (Mar 17, 2010)

oh, damn. It's working for me now so perhaps the server was down? It's a free host so maybe not that great...

Thansk guys, glad you like it  I'll prob keep adding to it.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice webpage. It'd be nice to see how he gorws as to whether you stud him or not


----------



## Taco_Pup (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeh that's a good idea. I can add photos as he gets older (his hair is gradually getting longer) and if he ever has pups will post them up too!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I can see it know


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

great website. And love your chi. Such a nice colour


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Nice website although the black background is not my taste but you have clearly put a lot of effort into it


----------

